# Alien: Covenant - der erste Trailer ist da, so geht die Kultreihe weiter



## Launethil (25. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - der erste Trailer ist da, so geht die Kultreihe weiter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alien: Covenant - der erste Trailer ist da, so geht die Kultreihe weiter


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (25. Dezember 2016)

Wo Prometheus noch etwas neues zugefügt und die Serie wieder interessant gemacht hat, sehe ich nun leider nur Rezitate aus alten Filmen. Also mehr ein Remake bekannter Elemente.


----------



## G-Kar (25. Dezember 2016)

Könnt ihr vielleicht immer den englischen Trainer auch mit verlinken. Danke.


----------



## McDrake (25. Dezember 2016)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wo Prometheus noch etwas neues zugefügt und die Serie wieder interessant gemacht hat, sehe ich nun leider nur Rezitate aus alten Filmen. Also mehr ein Remake bekannter Elemente.



Seh ich auch so.

Nicht, dass die ersten Filme schlecht waren.
Aber der letzte Teil war halt mal wieder was neues.
Dieser Teil scheint "einfach" wieder die alte Geschichte zu nehmen.
Nichts mystisches, geheimnisvolles mehr.
Zumindest empfinde ich nach dem Trailer so.

Es geht weg von Sci-Fi, zurück zum Splatter-Horror.


----------



## Dosentier (25. Dezember 2016)

Wo ist der Film zeitlich eigentlich einzuordnen ?
Kurz nach Prometheus oder oder eher nach den alten Filmen ?


----------



## Zybba (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich finde Michael Fassbender echt super.
Allerdings würde ich mir den wieder öfter in weniger "mainstreamigen" Filmen wünschen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der zu gut für Popcorn Kino.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Dezember 2016)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich finde Michael Fassbender echt super.
> Allerdings würde ich mir den wieder öfter in weniger "mainstreamigen" Filmen wünschen.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist der zu gut für Popcorn Kino.


Gibt es doch genug mit ihm. "Shame", "Twelve years a Slave", "Hunger", "Centurion", "Macbeth", "Eine dunkle Begierde"...

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (25. Dezember 2016)

Ja, die meisten davon sind aber schon älter.
Dennoch danke für die Auflistung, werde mir mal einige davon speichern!

Ich hab einfach das Gefühl, dass der z.B. in einem X-Men nicht wirklich zur Geltung kommt. Zu wenig Screentime, zu belanglose Story, etc...
Von Assassins Creed erwarte ich mir auch nicht zu viel, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Phone (25. Dezember 2016)

Was gibt es jetzt neues? 
Wo ist der Film in der Timeline einzuordnen? 
Warum wird jetzt schon wieder etwas neues eingeführt? (Die komischen Sporen die über die Luft transportiert werden)
Warum gibt es auf diesem Planeten auch wieder Aliens bzw. dessen Auslösegrund (rein zufällig)
Scheint  es ja überall zu geben nur in unserem Sonnensystem nicht ^^

Ich habe das Gefühl das die Macher sich in dem Storywust verlaufen haben
Ich fand Prometheus gut aber wenn es jetzt wieder nen hin und her und rauf sowie runter gibt dann lass ich das ganze sein...


----------



## nerdone (25. Dezember 2016)

Phone schrieb:


> Was gibt es jetzt neues?
> Wo ist der Film in der Timeline einzuordnen?
> Warum wird jetzt schon wieder etwas neues eingeführt? (Die komischen Sporen die über die Luft transportiert werden)
> Warum gibt es auf diesem Planeten auch wieder Aliens bzw. dessen Auslösegrund (rein zufällig)
> ...



Ich dachte auch es geht da weiter wo Prometheus aufgehört hat. Das ist einfach wieder der selbe Storyabklatsch den wir in ähnlicher Form schon x-mal hatten. Bin ziemlich verwundert. Geht offensichtlich nur um Geld und weniger darum ein Meisterwerk würdig weiterzuführen.


----------



## Zybba (25. Dezember 2016)

nerdone schrieb:


> Geht offensichtlich nur um Geld


Überraschend!


----------



## Cosgrove83 (25. Dezember 2016)

Genau, da zeigen die einen Trailer der nicht gleich alle Fragen beantwortet. Frechheit! Das ist natürlich ein Grund den kompletten FIlm erst gar nicht anzuschauen. 
Aber mal im Ernst. Es ließen sich ja durchaus Elemente aus Prometheus erkennen (schwarze Flüssigkeit, David). Da kann man schon davon ausgehen, dass diese Geschichte hier weiter voran getrieben wird.
Also keine Panik. Es ist nur ein Trailer.

@John Carpenter


JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wo Prometheus noch etwas neues zugefügt  und die Serie wieder interessant gemacht hat, sehe ich nun leider nur  Rezitate aus alten Filmen. Also mehr ein Remake bekannter  Elemente.


Soll das Alien die Crew besser zu einem Kaffeekränzchen einladen und über den Sinn des Lebens philosophieren? Wenn schon im Filmtitel "Alien" auftaucht und im gleichen Universum spielt wie "Alien" und "Prometheus", sind widerkehrende Verhaltensmuster bei dem Außerirdischen unvermeidlich oder gar erwünscht.  
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Ridley Scott Interesse daran hat, ein einfaches Remake zu drehen. Dann hätte er sich den Umweg über Prometheus damals gespart.

Ich verstehe die negative Stimmung bezüglich diesen Trailers einfach nicht.


----------



## moeykaner (25. Dezember 2016)

> The crew of the colony ship Covenant discover what they think is an uncharted paradise, but it is actually a dark, dangerous world, whose sole inhabitant is the synthetic David, survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition.



Alien: Covenant (2017) - IMDb


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Dezember 2016)

Also da bin ich auch sehr skeptisch...
Prometheus war optisch toll und hatte einige neue, interessante Elemente zu bieten. Leider war die Story nicht wirklich gut geschrieben, der Film hat zu viel offen gelassen, vieles hat keinen Sinn ergeben und war schlecht umgesetzt. Das hat den Film als Ganzes ziemlich runtergezogen. 
Alien: Covenant setzt zeitlich nach Prometheus an. David ist auf einem neuen Planeten mit dem Schiff, Elizabeth Shaw/ Noomi Rapace steht im Cast, hat allerdings wohl nur eine sehr kleine Rolle. Mit dem Schiff kommen dann eben auch Aliens auf den Planeten, sprich mit dem "Black Goo" aus Prometheus das ja wohl z.T. an Bord ist. Ich hoffe allerdings, dass die Umstände von dem Schleim mal deutlicher erklärt werden, das war in Prometheus total konfus. 
Der Trailer an sich sieht ok aus. Aber die vielen Referenzen an die alten Teile stören finde ich etwas. Gerade die Protagonistin, die in einigen Einstellungen eins zu eins aussieht wie Ripley...warum nicht einen neuen Charakter schaffen, der sich nicht mit dieser alten Ikone messen muss? Wenigstens die Writer sind andere diesmal, das macht etwas Hoffnung. Aber umgehauen hat mich der Trailer jetzt nicht. Abwarten 

Edit: Und wo passt James Franco da rein?


----------



## moeykaner (25. Dezember 2016)

Und warum kommt auch noch ein neuer Alien Film mit Sigourney Weaver? Zu dem gibts aber bisher kaum Infos.

Dabei möchte ich doch nur einen Nachfolger zu Alien Isolation haben.


----------



## Cicero (27. Dezember 2016)

moeykaner;10035851[COLOR=#333333 schrieb:
			
		

> The crew of the  colony ship Covenant discover what they think is an uncharted paradise,  but it is actually a dark, dangerous world, whose sole inhabitant is  the synthetic David, survivor of the doomed Prometheus expedition.



Öhm.... wird David nicht durch einen Konstrukteur in "Prometheus" zerstört?


122


----------



## Dango (27. Dezember 2016)

Cicero schrieb:


> Öhm.... wird David nicht durch einen Konstrukteur in "Prometheus" zerstört?
> 
> 
> 122



Wurde er auch, und was passierte zum Schluss?

 David bat Elizabeth (die einzige Überlebende des Teams) Ihn zu reparieren, weil er in der Lage war die Raumschiffe der Kostrukteure zu bedienen und zur Erde zurück wollte. Sie hatte jedoch kein Intresse wieder zurück zu fliegen, sondern wollte dahin wo die Konstrukteure herkamen um zu erfahren wieso diese die Menschen vernichten wollten.


----------



## Cicero (27. Dezember 2016)

Dango schrieb:


> Wurde er auch, und was passierte zum Schluss?
> 
> David bat Elizabeth (die einzige Überlebende des Teams) Ihn zu reparieren, weil er in der Lage war die Raumschiffe der Kostrukteure zu bedienen und zur Erde zurück wollte. Sie hatte jedoch kein Intresse wieder zurück zu fliegen, sondern wollte dahin wo die Konstrukteure herkamen um zu erfahren wieso diese die Menschen vernichten wollten.



Stimmt! Habe den Film wohl wirklich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf. 


35


----------



## McDrake (27. Dezember 2016)

Dango schrieb:


> . Sie hatte jedoch kein Intresse wieder zurück zu fliegen, sondern wollte dahin wo die Konstrukteure herkamen um zu erfahren wieso diese die Menschen vernichten wollten.



Und genau da hätte man weitermachen sollen. Zumindest hätte ich mir das gewünscht.
Ich fands ein cooler Cliffhanger und ich habe mich seit dem auf eine Fortsetzung gefreut.


----------



## Dango (27. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und genau da hätte man weitermachen sollen. Zumindest hätte ich mir das gewünscht.
> Ich fands ein cooler Cliffhanger und ich habe mich seit dem auf eine Fortsetzung gefreut.



Abwarten und Tee trinken würde ich sagen

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich Anfangs auch ziemlich skeptisch war bezüglich des Trailers. Aber nachdem ich mir gestern Abend noch mal Prometheus angeschaut habe, bin ich etwas erleichtert, da ich sehr stark davon ausgehe das es sich um eine Fortsetzung handen wird


----------



## IDempiree (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo "Alien" Freunde...

im Film wird in Rückblicken erzählt was mit Elizabeth auf dem Rückflug der Prometheus passiert ist... darum hat Sie auch nur eine kleine Rolle im Film zugunsten dieser Rückblicke.

David hat es wohl zur Erde zurück geschafft, dabei ist Elitabeth wohl "rein zufällig" um´s Leben gekommen. Somit war David der einzige der Auskunft geben konnte über das
was passiert ist... durch seine Fazination zu den Konstrukteuren und der geborgenen "Flüssigkeit" kommt die Story dann wohl weiter.

Denkbar; Er begleitet die neue Expidition und setzte seine Versuche auf dem neuen Planeten fort, vielleicht hat er die Daten auch gesichert aus dem alten Raumschiff und hat
bewusst zur Entdeckung bzw. Erforschung des Planeten beigetragen weil er weiß was dort lauert...

Die Story wird auf jeden Fall durch David angeknüpft an Prometheus, einzig logisch durch Rückblicke "was geschah zwischen David und Elizabeth auf dem Flug im Raumschiff"... somit wäre auch Ihre Gastrolle bzw. Nebenrolle erklärt.

Allerdings ist auch klar das die Story einen Sprung machen muss und das Geheimnis der Aliens und Konstrukteure nicht die Erde erreichen kann, denn dann wären alle alten Alien teile nichtig da man
die Gefahr erkannt hätte die im All lauert und den Konstrukteuren auf der Spur gewesen wäre... es muss also einen Twist geben und das 1 Roboter und 1 Frau nicht wirklich weit kommen auf einem Alienraumschiff ohne Nahrung und Versorgung auf der Reise durchs Universum... ist auch klar, der Twist ist also zwingend notwendig! In welcher Form dieser allerdings stattfinden wird, da wollen wir uns doch alle lieber im Film überraschen lassen  und das ganze nicht vorher zerpflücken.

Warten wir es ab... 


Gruß, David


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Dezember 2016)

IDempiree schrieb:


> ...



Ich glaube das ist zum Großteil falsch 
David hat es nicht zur Erde geschafft, er und das Raumschiff mit dem sie geflohen sind ist auf dem neuen Planeten gelandet. Das David auf der Expedition dabei ist, liegt daran, dass die einen Androiden des gleichen Modells dabei haben, also eine neuere Version von David. Wo Shaw ist kann nur spekuliert werden. Der David aus Prometheus hat wohl Experimente durchgeführt, da ist allerdings nichts genaues bekannt. Das sind die Dinge, die man schon sicher weiß, einfach mal die Synopsis lesen


----------

